# Kristalose info anyone ... flux? KMottus?



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

I was just wondering if Kristalose would be effective for real severe constipation even possible colonic inertia.I've read the side effects and it seems to be exactly what I have ... gas, bloating, abdominal pain/cramping etc., but maybe this is just termporary. I'm also concerned about it mentioning that it changes the colonic PH and makes it very acidic.Is this stuff strong enough to help when ther'e pretty much no motility in the colon. I believe it works by building water in the colon, however am concerned the build up may not come out. I've tried Miralax ... is this very different? I noticed with Miralax that it really does build up water in the colon, but I couldn't get it out without having a professional colonic. I'm hoping to know if anyone has had luck with Kristalose. I'm trying to use this instead of laxatives and also wondering if I should stop the laxatives cold-turkey when starting with Kristalose, even though they say it could take 24 to 48 hours to be effective (in my case it may take longer. Maybe having a kind of crossover between the laxatives and Kristalose may be a good idea.Any suggestions, info, feedback ... anything would really be appreciated.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Kristalose is just lactulose. Basically, it's the equivalent of a person with lactose intolerance drinking a whole of milk in a few minutes. It makes sense to to use it to treat colonic inertia.But I would consider inferior to Miralax because Kristalose is pulling water from the body whereas with Miralax one consumes it with water and there is no chance of dehydration.


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Thanks Flux,If lactulose is like drinking a whole lot of milk at once, then that explains why it would cause all those negative side-effects.No I understand why you don't have to drink tons of water with the stuff, however if it draws water from the system then there could be likeliness of dehydration, especially for me, who is kind of borderline. Also if one becomes dehydrated, apart from feeling real sick, wouldn't it most likely lead to constipation in the long run?Somehow this stuff doesn't sound too good, unless of course one can tolerate lots of water which I wish I could but am limited due to the pain/gas/ pressure. I just don't know where to break this vicious cycle.Thanks again for the info!


----------



## Rocki (Aug 27, 2001)

I used Lactulose several years ago and found it to be helpful without side effects. However, that was rx'd by my doctor at Hopkins and when i returned home and the rx ran out my PCP replaced it with Miralax. Well, I couldn't get it past my mouth. It was awful. How can you stand the taste to use it? Has the maker done something with the taste that I'm not aware of? Just wondering as nothing works for me at this point







Gayle


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Wow, taste is the VERY LEAST important thing in my life as long as the stuff works and doesn't cause more severe side-effects. I think it's easy to tolerate a little unpleasantness for a few minutes in order to live a more normal life and get off the harsh, dangerous and horrible tasting laxative tea I drink, which in the long term leads to more severe constipation.I found that Miralax didn't have much taste at all, and I'm sure you can put it in any liquid and it doesn't have to be water. My concern is the huge amounts of liquids one has to drink with it and the bloating/trapped gas and pressure it produces and the water not coming out of the colon. Last time .. which was about 2.5 years ago, when I took it ... I blew up so much in just 4 days and couldn't get the water out without some profession help. Has that happened to anyone else?


----------



## Rocki (Aug 27, 2001)

Metooo, the taste must have been changed then. For me, Lactulose had no taste but the Miralax caused me to vomit and spasm. Sorry, I didn't mean to imply that it just had a "bad taste". I haven't had an experience such as you're talking about but have had impacted bowels more than once and it required professional help. Not fun. I am thinking about having rolfing done to help. I have very little motility left in my entire GI tract but remember that the Lactulose did help some without impaction. Gayle


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Rocki,I think you may be confusing Lactulose with Miralax because Lactulose has a very definate taste... it is so sickly sweet that it tastes awful and can cause nauseu for some, Miralax on the other hand is tasteless thats why they even advise or suggest you can take it with any flavored liquids even tea because it wont effect the flavor of the beverage. I am just afraid that the build up of the water wont come out of my colon. Also I have become dependent on stimulant laxatives for over three years and don't know whether to stop them suddently when starting on Miralax or wean off them because Miralax can take up to 4 days to work ... if I don't have a bm for that long I get very ill. I don't know what to do. I think probably the reason why I had such bad experience in the past may have been because I came of the irritant laxatives too abruptly. I still feel and believe you guys have more knowledge and experience than any docs out there and I would really value and appreciate your opinion and your results with Miralax, especially when all else has failed and one has become laxative dependent (I've been taking senna, and cascara sagrata, which are the two most irritating and harmful laxatives on the market. Wish I had never got started on that stuff ... never knew I'd land up this bad.Any suggestions or feedback???


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote: For me, Lactulose had no taste but the Miralax caused me to vomit and spasm.


Yep, this sounds like you have them backwards.


----------

